# Puppies in a basket just hanging out



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is a photo of a few puppies from a breeding several yrs ago.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cuties..


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

American_Pit13 said:


> Cuties..


Thanks. Looking at the photo, its almost like they were actually sitting still. Ha ha.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Just chillin...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG I love puppies in a basket!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

they are so cute


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

love the center pup!!!! omg PUPPIES


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

do you have any updated pics of them mature?


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

*Two of the pups grown up*



jmejiaa said:


> Just chillin...


Thanks guys. I am happy you enjoyed the photos. That Chinchilla is funny. He looks so cool.

Here is Jr. and Thaylen grown up.

Jr.





Thaylen
Pitbull Stud Crenshaw's CH Honeybunch Crenshaws CH Rascal

I get to see Thaylen all the time. He lives a few miles away from me. Junior lives in Canada.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Aireal said:


> love the center pup!!!! omg PUPPIES


I love him too. He has spots! It is more like a freckles trait comes out now and then. I wanted my friend to pick him out when he chose a puppy. He did with out any influence from me. I was a happy camper. His call name is Thaylen and registered name is "Spotted Devil".


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

aww Jr turned into a good looking boy


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Aireal said:


> aww Jr turned into a good looking boy


Thanks. He is well loved.

Here is Thaylen






He is also playing with his daughter a couple of times in the background of this:






Its a strong basket in the video. The same one Thaylen and Junior were in.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

NorCalTim said:


> Thanks. He is well loved.
> 
> Here is Thaylen
> 
> ...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nor cal those are some good looking pups I am partial to red dogs myself ....


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool. I will upload a few videos.

Ya, the reds are easy on the eyes. That is a good thing. They win over some people who tend to not like the breed.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

why dont I ever get those gift baskets? i always end up with fruit ones or bath ones I want that one .... so cute


----------

